#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Social Media Marketing >  >  The Evolution of Social Media Influencers Marketing

## Bhavya

Every year, more businesses recognize the potential of influencer marketing and use it to reach new and larger audiences. The fact that this practice is growing continuously demonstrates the huge value that influencers bring to brands. Ecommerce brands, in particular, are witnessing significant growth through the utilization and collaboration with influencers across all social media channels. So, let's see the evolution of social media influencers marketing. Here is the breakdown of five types of influencers.

----------

